
OpenWrt 19.07.2 down load and Release notes - tapper
https://openwrt.org/releases/19.07/notes-19.07.2
======
tapper
Download link for 19.07.2 is here.
[http://downloads.openwrt.org/releases/19.07.2/](http://downloads.openwrt.org/releases/19.07.2/)

